# Delay... Delay... Delay... Help



## Dan0h (Dec 14, 2020)

I have the classic dilemma. Which Delay to add/build to add to pedal board as my second delay? I currently have the EHX Canyon, which I love. I mostly only use the DMM and Tape modes. I’ve been stalking several pedals as potential choices and am open to builds that might be comparable. If anyone has thoughts/experience with these or comparable PCB builds I would love the feedback. I am not familiar enough with the PCB offerings in the delay world to know which one to order. Of course “analog” gets me excited but the Canyon is not analog and I love it so I am not stuck on analog. 

JHS Panther cub 1.5
Carolina Megabyte or Kilobyte
Empress Tape delay
Wampler The Doctor
Belle Epoch Ep3 or deluxe 
D Memory man, boy, toy...
I’ve even considered just adding a second Canyon as well...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 14, 2020)

I’d build an Arachnid with all the custom EEPROM Delay options +  a few spatialist reverb patches...Then maybe a Hydra as well. And you’d still be out less than one of those pedals haha


----------



## phi1 (Dec 14, 2020)

For simplicity I think of delay pedals in 3 categories:
-Analog (bucket brigade device)
-Pt2399 (technically digital but can’t write code and feels a bit analog-ish still, a little bit darkened). 
-DSP (digital with code. Can be crisp and clear, or programmed to emulate analog/tape)

Ideally you’d have something in each category to compare and see which type you like. obviously there’s differences within each categories but I think it helps to break it down this way. For pt2399 I like the deep blue delay (pedalpcb seabed). Cataclysm and Magnetron probably sound great too, pt2399 designs with more features.

I haven’t built an analog, but I’ve played the carbon copy. Sounds nice but very dark repeats, I think I actually prefer the deep blue delay circuit, not as dark but still not as crisp as DSP. The darkness is a common characteristic of analog delay due to filtering the bbd to keep noise down, though I’ve read some aren’t as dark as the CC. 

I agree with the above post for doing an arachnid and/or hydra for DSP flavor. The daydream patch is very nice for something a little different and the spatialist reverb patches would be great to fill out the 8 modes.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 14, 2020)

Hydra is great, also the Magnetron delay is a great PT2399 based circuit.


----------



## Dali (Dec 14, 2020)

Once you tried a Terrarium and a 4 minutes delay, there's no turning back.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 14, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Cataclysm and Magnetron probably sound great too


I built the Cataclysm for my friend and I liked it a lot, and it played nice with dirt. I'm building one on Vero (well, it's built but I have to troubleshoot it...),


----------



## music6000 (Dec 14, 2020)

Cataclysm is digital with an Analog path based on tape delay & has a Tone control to brighten or Darken the REPEATS.
It will be my next build!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 14, 2020)

FV-1 - Here's the* D3lay* built off the Pythagoras board (3 mode delay - Tape, Modulated, and Multi-Tap Space). Sounds fantastic!





PT2399 - Here's the* Magnetron* with an added runaway delay footswitch:


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 15, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> PT2399 - Here's the* Magnetron* with an added runaway delay footswitch:


I am really liking the PT2399 sounds. By the way, the other day I was watching TPS and one of the suggested videos was one of yours. It was cool to see a forum familiar face on the YouTubes.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 15, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Cataclysm is digital with an Analog path based on tape delay & has a Tone control to brighten or Darken the REPEATS.
> It will be my next build!


That tone control is a game changer.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Dan0h said:


> That tone control is a game changer.


User Manual:


			https://static1.squarespace.com/static/57cebe2c03596e075fca5f24/t/58260218440243fc471a97a4/1478885924263/Disaster-Transport-JR.pdf


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 15, 2020)

Dan0h said:


> I am really liking the PT2399 sounds. By the way, the other day I was watching TPS and one of the suggested videos was one of yours. It was cool to see a forum familiar face on the YouTubes.


That’s really cool! Had no idea anyone saw anything I put up lol.

Here’s the build report on that Magnetron if you’re interested in making one: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/magnetron-delay-w-momentary-switch-demo-vid.3753/


----------



## Untro (Dec 16, 2020)

Seconded on the cataclysm delay, i built one for me and a friend as well and it is absolutely killer. Mix and tone knobs make it particularly useful. Im not personally a fan of the modulated delays, but i really want to build some more delay and PT2399 circuits so who knows!


----------

